# Salaries in Cyprus



## tim85

Hi, I've been offered a job in cyprus offering 1700 euros per month. I want to know if I can live comfortably on this and what the cost of living is in cyprus in comparison to the UK. Thanks.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet

tim85 said:


> Hi, I've been offered a job in cyprus offering 1700 euros per month. I want to know if I can live comfortably on this and what the cost of living is in cyprus in comparison to the UK. Thanks.


It all depends on your financial responsibilty and if you have a family to support. If I were single I could live very comfortably on that salary.


----------



## kimonas

The salary you have quoted is above average, but as Cleo says, whether you will find it sufficient depends on your circumstances, whether you have obligations such as family, mortgage to cover and what your tastes and expectations of being able to travel etc. are. I think it would be fair to say that the vast majority of ordinary people out there would think 1700 Euros a month would be a great salary for Cyprus! There are several sources which give salary advice (google 'payscale') and the site which was posted on another thread on job hunting gives an excellent picture of what salaries are being offered for different jobs, as under EU law now the labour exchange of Cyprus has to disclose all information (inlcuding salaries) into a central database. This is very useful as traditionally employers in Cyprus don't advertise what they are intending to pay. I think the website is called EURES and is a public information service. There you will see that the average salary for Cyprus is around 900 Euros a month (one reason why it is common for people to have several jobs) whilst some domestic staff recieve as little as 250 Euros a month. There are some surprises too, whilst the salary of a private school teacher averages out at 1300 Euros, and most manual and semi skilled are on around 1100 Euros, some specialist semi-skilled workers such as aluminium technicians can earn over 2000 Euros a month. 

As Cleo has said, if you are single and have little financial outlay each month, 1700 Euros should allow you to live very comfortably.

Good Luck!


----------



## kimonas

Hi Tim

Forgot the cost of living bit - it is on the rise, some things are surprisingly expensive, but others less so. I use a beer scale - 1700 euros would buy me 215 pints of my favourite beer in a Nicosia Irish bar (beer however is surprisingly expensive!)


----------



## teandto

It appears to me that the things that are good for you are fairly cheap in cyprus compared to the UK- fruit, veg, meat fish, etc , 

but things which are bad for you are more expensive - alcohol, chocolate, ice cream, crisps....

not necessarily a bad thing though!


----------



## Veronica

teandto said:


> It appears to me that the things that are good for you are fairly cheap in cyprus compared to the UK- fruit, veg, meat fish, etc ,
> 
> but things which are bad for you are more expensive - alcohol, chocolate, ice cream, crisps....
> 
> not necessarily a bad thing though!


You can get a lovely bottle of local wine quite cheaply though


----------



## Chris Ward

Cost of living really is different for different people depending on your required lifestyle. I don't smoke, drink very little but would not like to live without chocalate or my car. In the UK I enjoy a better lifestyle than many of the people who work for me as I choose to spend my money differently. By the way I have always paid myself the same wage as my staff and put the profits back into the business, I have a bonus system and again I apply it equally to everyone including me. I feel when I retire one of the things I look forward to is doing it like the locals, eating, shopping etc living on the home grown local products and services and this would apply to wherever I finish up living.
You really are doing the right thing by researching how far your money will go and what constitutes a good wage but there are many variables to consider also along with your expectations.
Veronica one day we might share that bottle of wine(Smile)
Chris


----------



## Veronica

Chris Ward said:


> Cost of living really is different for different people depending on your required lifestyle. I don't smoke, drink very little but would not like to live without chocalate or my car. In the UK I enjoy a better lifestyle than many of the people who work for me as I choose to spend my money differently. By the way I have always paid myself the same wage as my staff and put the profits back into the business, I have a bonus system and again I apply it equally to everyone including me. I feel when I retire one of the things I look forward to is doing it like the locals, eating, shopping etc living on the home grown local products and services and this would apply to wherever I finish up living.
> You really are doing the right thing by researching how far your money will go and what constitutes a good wage but there are many variables to consider also along with your expectations.
> Veronica one day we might share that bottle of wine(Smile)
> Chris


Look forward to that bottle of wine, preferably over souvla at the last castle


----------



## Chris Ward

Been to the last castle and many other places there used to take the coach up the mountains to visit the monestries did I say the last time I was in Cyprus we had rain for two days sand storms for two day and snow for the rest of the time. Have photos of us with shorts stood in the snow drifts in shorts and every other peice of clothing we possessed it was so cold (smile)
Chris


----------



## Veronica

Chris Ward said:


> Been to the last castle and many other places there used to take the coach up the mountains to visit the monestries did I say the last time I was in Cyprus we had rain for two days sand storms for two day and snow for the rest of the time. Have photos of us with shorts stood in the snow drifts in shorts and every other peice of clothing we possessed it was so cold (smile)
> Chris


I love it up in the mountains when the snow is on the ground


----------



## Chris Ward

I love to see snow but for us it was so unexpected to have that weather. Its going to be 79 - 81 here in Swansea today so it is a hot one for this time of year. How is the weather there?
Chris
By the way you are up and around early(smile) wish I knew how to add smiley faces


----------



## Mooneeraa

Hi all 
I'm going to be relocated to Cyprus office of our company. I would like to know what is the situation with cost of living now? What are the average expenses for one person per month (calculating 1br apartment+utility bills, food, pocket expenses)?


----------

